# How To Use Windows Dos Compression



## saurabh kakkar (Feb 26, 2007)

» Makecab

Makecab is a standard command on Windows XP systems. If for some reason that you do not have the file , then download this file using google, and save it in your System32 directory.

Open up the Run box and again and type CMD



Do you know the full path to your file? If you don't feel like typing in the entire path, then simply navigate to the folder. If you have the ability to open a command prompt by right clicking on a folder, that's even easier. 
Once in your folder, type at the prompt: 

       makecab.exe filename.xxx

Replacing filename.xxx with your filename, or if needed the the complete path,  then your filename ( C:\winntbbu.dll for the attachment below).



If you did this correctly, you'll recieve the same response as in the above windows. The compressed file will have the same name as the file you entered (with the exception that the last letter of the extension will be a _) in the same directory as the inputted file. 


» Expand

Expand, like Makecab, is also a standard Windows command i.e within ur system , and like makecab, is also available for download just goole 4r file  .

Open up the Run box and again and type CMD


Do you know the full path to your file? If you don't feel like typing in the entire path, then simply navigate to the folder. If you have the ability to open a command prompt by right clicking on a folder, that's even easier. 
Once in your folder, type at the prompt: 

            expand.exe -r filename.xxx
Replacing filename.xxx with your filename, or if needed the the complete path then your filename ( C:\winntbbu.dll for the attachment below).



If you did this correctly, you'll recieve the same response as in the above windows. The expanded file with the full extension will be found in the same directory as the source file.


----------



## forever (Feb 26, 2007)

something i didnt knew, thnx for sharing


----------



## dd_wingrider (Feb 26, 2007)

gud info


----------



## Ron (Feb 26, 2007)

Good for beginners...........You deserve reps.........
A good trick to secure a file.............
==============
Try this also-
  1. First of all make a New Compressed (zipped) Folder from file>new> Compressed (zipped) Folder.
  2. Add all the files u want....in that folder.
  3. Add a password to protect it (Optional)
  4. Rename the folder's extension…from *.ZIP to *. CAB

  Now open the folder/cab file……
  U wont be able to see any file or folder!!!!………..


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Mar 2, 2007)

Ron said:
			
		

> Good for beginners...........You deserve reps.........
> A good trick to secure a file.............
> ==============
> Try this also-
> ...



THANKS 4R THE TRICK AND 4R THE REPS IT WAS MY 1ST TUTORIAL


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 2, 2007)

Very nice tutor rep u


----------



## Kiran.dks (Mar 3, 2007)

Good post. Reps for you. Keep posting


----------



## Ron (Mar 3, 2007)

It's my pleasure saurav............Keep Posting!!!!!!!


----------



## redhat (Mar 3, 2007)

Great post. Reps for you  . Somethng that everyone didny know about. The expand command also solves many of my problems!


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Mar 3, 2007)

redhat said:
			
		

> Great post. Reps for you  . Somethng that everyone didny know about. The expand command also solves many of my problems!



 THANKS BUDDY 4r Ur appreciation AND reps. POINTS


----------



## Josan (Mar 24, 2007)

1. First of all make a New Compressed (zipped) Folder from file>new> Compressed (zipped) Folder.
2. Add all the files u want....in that folder.
3. Add a password to protect it (Optional)
4. Rename the folder's extension…from *.ZIP to *. CAB

thid method seems to b working


----------



## aakash_mishra (Mar 24, 2007)

thanks dude.... I was knowing about expand but wasn't familiar with Makecab command....


----------

